# The Kingsway Cinema / Gala Bingo, Kings Heath, Birmingham - Aug 2010



## Lost Explorer (Aug 9, 2010)

This place has been done lots recently! Anyway here is my take on it. Unfortunately my camera wasn't playing nice and I left my tripod in the car! 



> The Kingsway Cinema at The Parade on Kings Heath High Street opened on 2nd March 1925 and was designed by Horace G Bradley. The same architect was responsible for a number of Birmingham cinemas - all in the neo-classical style.
> 
> It closed as a cinema in May 1980 when the final films were "The Bermuda Triangle" and a documentary feature "Encounter with Disaster".
> 
> ...




























The only evidence I found of the cinema days! The original door 





The projector room, whats left!





Unfortunately nothing exciting behind the stage!






The rest of the days images are here


----------



## Potter (Aug 14, 2010)

Bloody superb. I could spend hours there playing with the electronics. Love the theme music CD-R.


----------

